# AC Generation Memories! Your first town ever!



## toadsworthy (Dec 19, 2014)

List some favorite memories from your towns throughout the years! And challenge mode if you can remember the first villagers ever from those towns!

There was a thread about this in the AC:NL discussion board, but I wanted to reminisce of games past!

I started with Gamecube
I'm pretty sure my first character was named Toad... he might've lived in ToadTown...
My original 6 villagers in Gamecube were
Axel
Biskit
Kiki
Piper (I miss her)
Olivia
and I can't remember who my cranky was and it kills me.... I wanna say it was a wolf...

Tangy was the first to move in and for some reason it surprised me... she was the funniest thing ever, made me love animal crossing and she remains my favorite villager


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 19, 2014)

My first experience with AC was with the first DS game, ACWW! My town was called Bluebell. I can remember having Peewee and I think Rod ^^; I loved that game soooo much! I can't remember if they were a part of the original 5, but this town is where I had Stitches, Vesta and Bluebear and they became some of my beloved favorites ^^


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Jesus...

I can barley remember my Gamecube town...

But I do know that Butch, Broccolo, Pekoe, Antonio, & Rodeo were in my first City Folk Town.


----------



## scartwright (Dec 19, 2014)

I remember I'd gotten the gamecube AC for my birthday, plugging it into the living room tv and playing in front of the whole family. I named my town Frubes, after those yoghurt tubes, 'cause I was eating one at the time. :X
God knows what villagers I had though, I think I vaguely remember Rocco?


----------



## oreo (Dec 19, 2014)

I remember I had Ozzie in my AC GameCube town and was really surprised he came back in AC:NL. My town was called Moo and Huggy was my favourite villager ever. She is an adorable peppy koala bear. I wish she will come back for the next Animal Crossing series.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh goodness.
I started with WW, and I can only remember a few of the villagers.
Rodeo, Peanut, Vesta, Ruby?, and a penguin... forgot their name. All I can remember.
The town name was Mukui. A made-up name/town based on a book I was writting/illustrating at the time xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I had a gorilla too... Peewee?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 19, 2014)

My first WW town was actually my sister's town that she created and she introduced the game to me and we ended up sharing the same town before she got tired of the game and I got obsessed with it. It was called "japann", the native fruit was Pears, and I don't remember the first 3, but I remember Joey, Monique, Tipper, Mitzi, Hopper, Boone, Bella and I forgot the last villager. The first town that I made was called LaLaLand and my starting villagers was Nibbles, Tank and I think Filbert? The native fruit was either Oranges or Cherries.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 20, 2014)

omg my first gamecube town gah~

I remember my four characters were me, my cousin (I also had a character in her AC town, haha), my neighbor, and a friend from school. We all had our houses upgraded with our little statues - mine was the gold since I started first, can't remember the order of the rest~ I always thought the green was the best aha I think that was my cousin

I can barely remember my villagers. I know Woolio lived right below our houses and we were super tight. The only other ones I remember were Chevre, Spike, Mint, Snooty, Hambo, & a cat (I think Rosie or Mitzi). Oddly enough most of my villagers were ones that never came back in future games. ;-; I used to connect my Gameboy Advance & my islander was Faith.

I think my town name was my last name, because that's how my cousin named hers, and she got me into the game. c: But her last name is better than mine so mine just sounded odd, haha! 

I still have the memory card somewhere, I should go check out my town sometime~


----------



## Zady (Dec 20, 2014)

I started with WW, I don't remember my town name, but I remember having Chevre, Apollo, Teddy (who I was obsessed with), Robin, and a penguin who had a purple circle rug in her house

I happened to find the WW game cartridge the other day and I started it up, it was pretty nostalgic

I also played CF but I wasn't committed to that at all


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 20, 2014)

I had Mitzi and Yuka as starting villagers in my first ever Gamecube town. They're both at the top of my favourites list to this day  Mitzi was my best friend and I cried when she moved out ;____; I had Whitney too and I loved her.

I had Stitches and Bob in one of my Wild World towns as well! They were delightful.


----------



## Starlightz (Dec 21, 2014)

My first experience with animal crossing was at Christmas, maybe 2009? My brother and I had gotten a wii and ACCF was the first game that we played on it. My brother had started the town, so he named it after our hometown (real original, I know.) After a while, he stopped playing it for the most part so I began playing it more.

The only villager I remember having from that very first town was Tank, because my brother thought he was the coolest thing ever! I played City Folk right up until the release of New Leaf, and I obtained Wild World somewhere in that period, but never really got into it. c:


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 21, 2014)

My first town ever was when I was 7 years old. It was on Wild World, and my town was named woods, my character being gracie. My 3 starting villager were Goldie, Rodeo, and Wart Jr. Since then, Nibbles, Bella, Mallary, Bill, and Mint moved in my town. Out of those, I grew REALLY attached to Goldie, and would constantly talk to her everyday. But guess what? She was the first one to move away. I cried a river for her and got so obsessed that I would constantly draw pictures of her, made an imaginary friend out of her, and got a plushie of her. Savannah replaced her. Then Rodeo moved but I wasn't as sad. Stitches replaced him. I remember Stitches and Bill becoming best buds despite their differing personalities. I remember Mint becoming sick and me constantly worrying about her those few days fearing that she would die. I remember growing attached to Bella and also growing attached to Savannah for her similar personality to Goldie. I never even completed my work for Tom Nook because I didn't know how to send a letter, yet I erased woods because I wanted Goldie back so desperately. As soon as I deleted it, I regretted that decision. I cried myself to sleep for a long time missing woods. I would move to other towns but it was never the same as good old woods. I never had any luck getting Goldie back either. Thankfully, she is in my New Leaf town. c:


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 24, 2014)

My first town was the original GameCube game. I played it just shy of 2 years straight after getting it in 2002 when the unthinkable happened- Lily suddenly sent a letter saying she had moved out!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Plop, down went the controller, click, off went the GameCube, and I haven't played it since. I put my heart and soul into that town collecting items, expanding my house, getting the gold statue, doing the different events- morning aerobics was actually quite entertaining, but losing my favorite suddenly like that, that was too harsh! Once I lost her, I just didn't have the heart to return to a town without her. Thankfully, Wild World came out the following year and I returned to the series. I continued on with City Folk, and now New Leaf. Wild World and New Leaf are my two favorites, but like I said in 2005 this series is just perfect on handhelds, because you can play them anywhere, no more having to be home to play this at a particular day/time.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jan 18, 2015)

I started with AC GCN. I remember we brought our Gamecube to Disney World, and one morning while on the trip, I woke up and saw my brother playing Animal Crossing on it: he had just bought it the night before.
I played on his save file, but when we went home, I found my memory card and created my first town: icat. 
I was five years old at the time!
I remember I had Bea and Purrl as villagers. Those are the ones I remember the most. 
I wasn't often allowed to play during the week, but that was okay. I played it on the weekends, or sometimes my mom would let me play it on weekdays, after I did my school.
One time, my mom went out of town, and hired a girl to babysit me and my brothers (we were homeschooled at the time.)
My mom had given the girl instructions that, once my school and chores were done, I was allowed to play Animal Crossing! 
I met with the girl again recently, and she mentioned how we were her first babysitting gig! She also said she remembered some weird video game I was obsessed with. xD

When my older brother gave us his old DS, me and my brothers started saving up for Wild World. We traded in most of our games to Gamestop, and though we only got $10, my dad recognized how hard we had been working to earn money around the house, and he paid for the rest of the game.
I was obsessed with the game! I don't know how many hours I spent playing it. I met one of my very good friends through the game, too! She was the only person I knew who played it, so we met up sometimes to play. She's still my friend to this day!

When I got City Folk, I began playing with people I met on forums. They were girls my own age (my parents were wary of people on the Internet); one girl in particular became my best friend. Five years later, we text every day, and she even came to my house last summer. 

THOSE ARE A LOT OF MEMORIES, but it goes to show how Animal Crossing has impacted my life!!


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jan 18, 2015)

I started with the gamecube. The only villager I remember was  Ava. She always wandered around my house. I didn't really do much in that town, I just liked talking to the animals and doing events, I didn't even know they had a island


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 18, 2015)

My first time playing Animal Crossing was at a friend's house - she had the GameCube version, and all of us took turns playing as our characters. I was instantly hooked, and bought my own copy soon after. I always named my towns "Canada" because I lived in Canada, and as a kid it didn't make sense to name it anything else. 

I went through a ton of towns/villagers - the only one that sticks out to me is Liz, as she was my best AC friend for ages until she tragically moved away (so glad villagers warn you about moving now).


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

I had no memory of my 1st town, but one of the only ones I remember from it was Ursala.


----------



## Flykk (Jan 18, 2015)

Seeing this thread actually made me go and dig out my old WW cartridge... So many memories! Sadly I can't remember my first villagers, but I remember being best buds with Yuka and Puddles who both left later on leaving me only with their pictures


----------



## Tasuot (Jan 18, 2015)

My first AC was the Gamecube version. I was introduced to it after blatantly pulling it off of the shelf and buying it.
Lol, and that was like, 10 years ago. But anyways, I forgot what I named my town sadly. But sometimes I do visit when I get bored.
Some of the villagers that I had were Wolfgang, Tangy, Bob, Pippy, Vesta, Emerald (my fav), Punchy, and others.
AC has been with me since my childhood, so I don't think I'll be dropping it anytime soon. ^_^


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Tasuot said:


> Emerald (my fav),



Ah yes. Emerald. She's  the only other one I remember.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jan 18, 2015)

I got into animal crossing after seeing a commercial for it while watching tv one day. It was so odd(WW commercial) that it stuck with me. My first and only town was named Valley. First three villagers were Dora, Apollo, and Patty.


----------



## kaidaofthedark (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember my first cranky in my first game, the GC AC, was Lobo. I was little and I really wanted us to be friends... and then one day he was like "I painted your roof black! GAHAHA" and then it was. Back then I was really happy about my adorable purple roof and that just scarred me


----------



## galacticity (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh man, the memories. I started out in City Folk (but later bought every game) with a character named after myself and a town with my surname. Not very creative, I know.
I remember getting up every morning at 8 (I was homeschooled) to play online with my best friend. AC deepened our relationship and provided great memories. 
I only remember some of my starter villagers, such as Buck, Dizzy, Peanut, Willow, and Pekoe. Pekoe's the only one still there.


----------



## penguins (Jan 18, 2015)

yall gon make me cry ;-; nostalgia man 
my first town was island in ac:gc pretty swaggy town name i kno
i still have that file on my memory card in the gamecube aw 
i should play it now
-thinks about # of weeds-


----------



## P.K. (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember my GC town more than my WW town
Anyways the town was called 'lion' because we had to share the entire game with the rest of my family members and my cousin named it that.
The villagers I remember were
- Pecan (she lived down at the beach near the Able Sisters)
- Aziz (other side of the beach)
- Maple (next to the ramp at the left side of town)
- Rocco (near the lake)
- Olivia (in front of the waterfall)
- Ace (in front of the dump and ponds)
- Chuck (below the 4 character houses)
- Pom Pom (below to the cliff)
- Cashmere (North of Maple and next to the river)

I forgot the others but those are the villagers I remember. There are some villagers who I remember there house placements but forgot the actual villager. I was also the first among the four to pay off my debt and get the golden statue. B)
The fact I remember this much of my town astounds me......


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't remember much about ACGC but I do remember one time I went to my dad's town and stole all the bells that he buried, lol.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 19, 2015)

I first heard of Nintendo importing over Animal Crossing from Japan a few months before it was released on GameCube and I remember pre-ordering the game at my local Microplay while the guys working there were pretty much confused at to what it was and surprised that a 20 years old dude would buy such a game.

I hardly can remember my 6 starting villager as my memories are clouded with the following villagers that came into my town afterwards.

I do remember these villagers as being there when I arrived in my first GameCube town : Ozzie, Monique, Twiggy. Maybe Deena, and Astrid but I wouldn't be sure about them being there when I first arrived. I remember Rasher moved in quickly afterwards and I wanted him to move out for being ugly. I was jealous of Ozzie because he lived next to the beach.

I remember the first time I discovered an igloo set up in a remote location of my village during winter and finding Olive had set up a big pot of soup over a fireplace in that igloo. I also remember the location of Twiggy's house bordering three cliffs in my village. I was enamoured with Ozzie, and Roald, but especially Olive who used to call me "sweet pea" all the time. Man I love Olive. I want Nintendo to bring Olive back !


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm glad this thread keeps popping back up! I love reading all the stories lol! I think the best part of the GameCube version was the sheer amount of villagers you could have.... 16! Also did anyone else get the three level villages? I loved those the best!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

That's just it. I can't put my finger on anything else.




Spoiler: Rainpoop is guud



...who drove everypony crazy with her unnecessary neatness! OOOOOooooOOOOOoooo!
OOOOOooooOOOOOoooo!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 19, 2015)

My first ac town was in Acnl and was called hocotate. I had Walker, Goldie, Tank, Vladimir, and that's all I remember. I reset that town and I miss Walker a lot


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Jan 19, 2015)

I remember my  WW town
Anyways the town was called 'Flowa' because we had to share the entire game with the rest of my family members and my sister named it that.
The villagers I remember were
- Pecan (she lived down at the beach near the Able Sisters)
- Aziz (other side of the beach)
- Maple (next to the ramp at the left side of town)
- Rocco (near the lake)
- Olivia (near the waterfall)
- Ace (in front of a pond)
- Chuck (below the 4 character houses)
- Pom Pom (below to the cliff)
- Cashmere (North of Maple and next to the river)

I forgot the others but those are the villagers I remember. There are some villagers who I remember there house placements but forgot the actual villager. I was also the first among the four to pay off my debt XD
The fact I remember this much of my town astounds me as i haven't played for 4 years O.O


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> My first ac town was in Acnl and was called hocotate. I had Walker, Goldie, Tank, Vladimir, and that's all I remember. I reset that town and I miss Walker a lot



You have poor memories.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

Since when I was little, Gc wasn't the current system, my first game was wild world. I got it because all my cousins had it, and it was something we could talk about. I remember that I got home with the game and they hadn't reset it, so I started playing as a guy. I wandered around the town for a bit, until I finally learned to enter a home. Ribbon was inside, and he and the boy had a really close bond. I thought it was great to have a best buddy in the beginning, until I got bored with the town and reset. This new town had Wart Jr., and that one black goat..nat, I think. Anyways, this was like the best game ever, because I always loved animals and imaginary things! It was a dream come true. A long while later, city folk came out. I was psyched, and popped it into the win!
My new town had goose, ruby, and Chief. But my favorite was stitches. He had a house right next to mine, on the beach, and we played hide n seek and other fun games! Stitches also moved into my WW copy, which I thought meant a lot. Also, one time I booted up WW on vacation to find a smooth blue bullfrog named  Jerimiah . I loved him so much and drew him over and over again. He moved too, but Wart Jr. and Stitches stayed. New leaf came out, and I wanted Wart Jr. So badly. I reset and reset and reset and reset and.. You get it. No Wart Jr. Finally I built the campsite, and in a little while WART JR appeared there. I prayed to best him in rps to get him to move in and I did! But not shortly after he moved out. I also had spork in my town, and Daisy, who has the same birthday as me. Grizzly was also a good friend, and Astrid, but the one I remember the most was Jambett ( ha lol) she moved too, but asked me to put in a flower arch, which I put near my bridge. It's lopsided, but I remember her to this day. 
Now that I've bored you to death, thank you for reading. Sniff. Now you see why I want Wart Jr so bad D:


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my GC town was Diagon (Harry Potter reference people) I was Madison like always and my villagers that I can remember were Tom, Anicotti*shudders*, Liz, Goose, Nate, Monique. Carmen, the snooty pink mouse was the first to move in. My islander was Flossie  I always was disappointed because I wanted Ankha. Oh and my native fruit was oranges. My mom started playing it too because I had screwed up my clock so my 8pm was their 8am  I was 10 and didn't understand military time so until I fixed it I was up at 12am telling my mom I can't go to bed Goose needs me to deliver this.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 20, 2015)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> I remember my  WW town
> Anyways the town was called 'Flowa' because we had to share the entire game with the rest of my family members and my sister named it that.
> The villagers I remember were
> - Pecan (she lived down at the beach near the Able Sisters)
> ...



....
/looks at my post/
....
/looks at ur post/

:|


----------



## Karminny (Jan 20, 2015)

I started on WW and I don't really remember... but I did have Lucy, Peewee, Mathilda, Pango, Poncho, Dotty and Anchovy.


----------



## TaMock (Jan 20, 2015)

I might sound like a noob for this but my first AC was ACNL. I cant remember my first town because I wanted to reset my town. Which led to alot of names and layouts (It gets confusing.)


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 20, 2015)

I reset my town quite regularly, so only few have properly grown on me. My first wasn't one of them.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 7, 2015)

I remember having Roald, Mitzi, Kiki and Portia in the original game... and Filbert in WW for the ~2 weeks before I sold it (along with my big ol' waffle-iron looking red DS lol). I know I had tons more in the original game because I was obsessed and had a full town, but I can't quite recall who else was there...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 7, 2015)

I have no memories other than Ursala and Emerald.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 8, 2015)

ACNL was actually my first AC, and I got it because my sister wanted the game as well as someone to play with. I actually thought AC was lame beforehand because people I didn't like were obsessed with it.

But now I am too. Crap.

My first town had Monique, Chrissy, Kiki, and two others... Who were they... Bruce and Rolf I think? And then when I got a new copy to start my town over, I started with Kiki yet again. I always knew she was my soul mate.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Feb 8, 2015)

My first town was on Wild World and was called Rolly. I shared it with my sister. The only villager I can remember was Jeremiah. This was years ago and we only had it for about a month until we lost it at the airport.


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 9, 2015)

ohhhhh god. My first town name was Algaria too ;_; (too many good memories)
I had Cube, Wolf, Bisquit, Dora... and I dont remember more xD but well, that game was so calm for me :_)


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

My first town was named PonyLand and my character is named Bethany  I still play it occasionally, but I haven't in a while... Chow has been there since the beginning, so he's been there... HOLY **** CHOW HAS LIVED IN PONYLAND FOR MORE THAN A DECADE NOW.

That is actually terrifying. I hate his guts and would always harass him to make him leave but he still hasn't... that's crazy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 9, 2015)

... PonyLand?

Kinda like the stereotype of the female populace.


----------

